# Who All is comeing to HempFest?



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2011)

hxxp://hempfest.org/drupal/node

Hope to see everyone there...Ill be sporting My Shirt..these are made from Hemp:aok:..just a couple weeks away now



Happy smokeing
:48:



sorry *Hick*..I changed the link but stayed live...maybe you can fix that:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 26, 2011)

There in mind even if not in body 4u2.

eace:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 26, 2011)

What do you get for the £200 dollars 4u2.
Only jesting wiv ya hope ya have great time there.
T4


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Would love to be able to wear that shirt in public........ not where I live.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be there!!


----------



## mrcane (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh I would love to be there,Stuck working in Alaska Till Sept.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> What do you get for the £200 dollars 4u2.
> Only jesting wiv ya hope ya have great time there.
> T4


 

if ya go to the Site I posted you will see what ya get for each level:hubba: ..we have Private gatherings that we get to attend ..Last one was a great BBQ  our own *Ray Jay* was the cook and was wonderful...lots of bowls and joints being passed around...The main thing is VIP dont have to wait in any Lines..and exclusive back stage...and Lots of Free crap


----------



## Roddy (Jul 27, 2011)

I wish I could come out, would bring the bus and make a big vacation of it! Have fun, those who are going...and BE SAFE!!!!!


----------



## Sparda (Jul 27, 2011)

Wish I could be! That is a sweet shirt though, I want one lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys  Ill be sure to take many pics for you all so you can feel the experieance of VIP..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I wish I could come out



We are all friends here Roddy.

Do what feels good for you.

Nobody will think any less of you.



eace:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Locked (Aug 1, 2011)

If I lived on the left coast instead of the right one I wld be there fo sho.....

Hope everyone attending has a blast....


----------



## Roddy (Aug 1, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> We are all friends here Roddy.
> 
> Do what feels good for you.
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  took me a few to catch the drift there....LMAO


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 1, 2011)

Im gonna try. Beths cafe would be good spot for breakfast. I would say my place. But prob not the best idea here  where is the chef? I know I have been MIA for awhile, but I have not seem him around when I log in. I know he was trying to put something together.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 2, 2011)

Difficult words to type.

Ase you a twin nouvellechef?

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 2, 2011)

Have fun 4u, toke one for me....

HIE you are too High....LOL....ROLF.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> If I lived on the left coast instead of the right one I wld be there fo sho.....
> 
> Hope everyone attending has a blast....



:yeahthat:  Party on, dudes!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2011)

Where is the Chef? He has tickets... Hope he is ok. I am toying with the idea of driving over there at the last minute.

Art, i saw a tshirt that, I am sorry, made me think of you.  It read:" I am so old I fart dust"  
Hugs!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 2, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Where is the Chef? He has tickets... Hope he is ok. I am toying with the idea of driving over there at the last minute.
> 
> Art, i saw a tshirt that, I am sorry, made me think of you.  It read:" I am so old I fart dust"
> Hugs!



Wrong stoner, Rosebud!  It's Irish that is so old he farts dust!!  I forgive you


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't blame it on Irish. It's ok.


----------



## Irish (Aug 5, 2011)

old hippys fart keif dust. (least thats what i tell ell those tracks are).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2011)

3 more nights

:yay:


:48:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 16, 2011)

I wish I could go.  I love Seattle.  :fly:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2011)

VIP PArty tonight:lama:

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2011)

aH MAN! That sounds sweet. I'm outta a town just south of there. Would love to meet my peeps, but def wary. This will b the first year I'd b attending, seeing my fiancee is forcing me outta my shell...

p.s. Beth's rocks, love their food...


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 19, 2011)

Foodbooth is set. Ready to rock. Backpack is loaded down w/

AK47
Larry
Blueberry
Sensi Star
SSH
Pineapple Chunk
LVPK
Lemon skunk
Martian mean green


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2011)

:ciao:  Ill be wearing My Gilligan Hat with *4u2 *on it..So if ya see me please come up and say Hello...


*nouvel*...Im sure Ill see you at tonights Party..Sounds like some Goodies in the Back pack..Ill be sure to find ya..:48:

*7Green*...I hope to see you there...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 19, 2011)

wow, thank you for the invite 4U, i really wish we could be there.  I bet i can catch ya next year. NC sounds like he packs a good backpack.  Have a wonderful time and take lots of pic's. If i was there I would say hi and give ya a hug. Have fun peeps.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2011)

will do, friend...


			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: Ill be wearing My Gilligan Hat with *4u2 *on it..So if ya see me please come up and say Hello...
> 
> 
> *nouvel*...Im sure Ill see you at tonights Party..Sounds like some Goodies in the Back pack..Ill be sure to find ya..:48:
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2011)

okay heres some from LAst night...The VIP Partybwas The Best ..the table center pieces was MJ ..Had to take a pic of the Fella with the sign..:giggle:..Ill be back again tomarrow with some more to share..


those of you that didnt make the VIP Party..:hitchair:

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 20, 2011)

see rose i knew mj center pieces would be kool. looks like fun 4u2. im glad you showed us some of that fine *** watching. & hot ice cream girls, yummmy lol be safe bud


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2011)

You are right, i could do the centerpieces proud Ruffy. My daughter lives there and took her  husband to work this morning and saw a guy wearing a marijuana suit, in a wheelchair with marijuana leaves in his spokes and a Cat in the hat on made out of the same. She was driving or would have sent a pic. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks 4u for the pics, looks like the place to be this weekend!


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 20, 2011)

That bong looks awesome, Nice pickup!


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 20, 2011)

Blazin out today! Or it may be lighters are running 24/7!!!


----------



## burner (Aug 20, 2011)

niceeee...looks like a great time gents


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2011)

What a Great weekend..went Backstage for the 4:20 rolled up 40 blunts and passed them out to peeps...Lots of fun..Hope tosee more Next year...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2011)

hey friend...It was a great time...Say hello to wifey please

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 22, 2011)

My goodness 4U, U had FUN. Looks like a great time. Is that blue sky and sunshine? Awesome.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 22, 2011)

I tried to get away from the family but I had my gf's daughter this weekend. MAn I really wanted to go. I think it'd b awesome sometime to go and meet ppl...Looks like good times had by all, tho...


----------

